# cpu config for oc help



## danstoke2009 (Jan 8, 2010)

windows 7
asrock n61p-s 1.6 bios
amd x4 620 quad 2.6
hd 4670 512mb
2 g ram

I would like to overclock my cpu for light gaming. i have realised i should of got a different mobo but im afraid for now im stuck with this one. i have already received lots of help and was hoping someone could take the time to help me out.

1st of all i have no acc to enable in bios. i also cant unlock l3 cache even after going through every bios version.

I understand the basics of overclocking cpu was upping the multiplier and fsb. then slowly increasing voltage to make stable. my bios settings seem to be very limited. my multiplier seems to be set at x13 and my fsb at 200. my multiplier will not exceed x13, nor is there an option. i also see where i can change fsb, but once again this is locked even though it appears open. not looking good. my next plan was to use the oc tuner after checking compatibility. before i mess around with this though, i wanted to check my cpu config were correct in bios first.

1st question....my 1st option in cpu config is overclock mode. i have four options (auto), (optimised), (cpu pcie sync), or (cpu pcie async). no matter which one i choose i cant change fsb or pci frequency even though it appears unlocked. which setting should i use if im going to use oc tuner. i persumed optimised but need to ask the question.

Q2.. my 2nd option is Multiplier/Voltage change. i have to options manual or auto. blacked out it says....
cpu max freq. is x13 2600mhz
NB max frequency is x10 2000mhz
processor maximum voltage 1.4000v

NB goes from x1 to x10 . what should this be?
i can change processor voltage.... can i go over my maximum processor voltage even though blacked out is says my maximum is 1.4. when i choose manual i can change this in increnments of 0.250. i want the correct settings so i can use oc tuner to change things.

thanks in advance. i hope i,ve explained well enough.


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

WOW plenty of questions!

Errrrmmmm..... right

Q1 - i would set it to optimised, if this doesnt work just play around with settings till you get it right!#

Q2 - Looks like your mobo has locked OC'ing.

You may be able to get some results with software, but its highly unlikely!

I would keep the voltages and NB settings default for now, till you get your new mobo.

Burrell


----------



## danstoke2009 (Jan 8, 2010)

quote from manual. 2.10 Untied Overclocking Technology
This motherboard supports Untied Overclocking Technology, which means during
overclocking, FSB enjoys better margin due to fixed PCI / PCIE buses. Before you
enable Untied Overclocking function, please enter “Overclock Mode” option of BIOS setup
to set the selection from [Auto] to [CPU, PCIE, Async.]. Therefore, CPU FSB is untied
during overclocking, but PCI / PCIE buses are in the fixed mode so that FSB can operate
under a more stable overclocking environment.

oc tuner is my last bet then. i will get a new mobo soon. probably a giigabyte one. in oc tuner under the overclocking tab i have fsb and multiplier which is at x13 and is the max it will go to. do i just max out the fsb and leave multiplier at x13 or do i knock multiplier down and then up fsb. i can also change pcie frequency which by default is at 100 and ht link which is at x5 which is the max. in the next tab
voltage 
i have cpu voltage dram voltage which is 1.85 by default but i can change from 1.80 to 2.20 in 0.5 jumps. also i see chipset voltage which is set at 1.25 by default and in 0.5 jumps will go up to 1.40. other than this i have a TLB box i can tick or untick. i dont know what this is. im sure somebody else does. if somebody could break it down into an easy guide for me to oc this cpu. dont know if anybody has got this mobo but i cant find an option to enable untied overclocking in bios. i can only find the overclock mode which gives choice between auto, optimised, cpu pcie sync and cpu pcie async, which according to the manual is the one i need. just a shame the manual doesnt tell you where to enable untied overclocking. damn


----------

